# King of Cars (Chopper Cars)



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Finally some is documenting the story of Chopper Cars in Las Vegas. For anyone who has never turned on a TV in Las Vegas... there is this over the top car dealer that has these ridiculous infomercials every night.

AE is doing a documentary about them called King of Cars that premieres at noon today. Looks good.

Anyone else gonna check this one out?

"Chop it!"


----------



## steuert (Mar 13, 2002)

I watched the first two broadcasts last night. Confirms the worst stereotypes about car salesmen. The only people who are more pathetic/repulsive than the sales staff are the gullible dimwits who buy from them. (Any present company excepted, of course.)

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I found some parts of the programs interesting - those where a salesman is negotiating with customers, which one of the salesman described as making the customer do what the salesman wants him to do, not what the customer himself wants to do. Sort of mind control: moron dominates idiot.

I'm curious about a couple things: what the salesmen make (I bet it's well over $100,000 for their top producers), and what their turnover among sales staff is (my guess would be at least 200%/year. The King doesn't seem the type to tolerate non-performers very well.) 

There have been a few other documentaries about bands of salesmen pushing various products, including bibles, aluminum siding, and vacuum cleaners. And IMO one of the best movies ever, "Glengarry Glen Ross," about real estate salesmen. IIRC, there was even a movie produced called "The Slasher," which sounds like a horror flick but details the operations of a super-salesman like the King, who travels around the country conducting sales event for various car dealers. 

This series is inferior to any of them, but still interesting enough to TiVo although I FF through a lot of the more boring and repititous parts.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I hear very bad thhings about theis dealership from people walking out of there.. shady business deals.. or at least attempted deals.

This is also a dealership that put a car up on ebay for an autcion, but later refused to sell to the winning bidder because it didn't go for enough, then lied that it was sold already, etc.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Actually the portrait painted of car salesman was actually flattering compared to how bad it can really be.

The turnover for car sales staff is huge. I know in my area the dealerships run large ads every single week trying to get people in and pay you to train and everything else. I would be suprised if more than 10% of the salespeople end up staying around a full year. Most car dealers end up being some people who have been around there for an extremely long time and then the rest of the sales people are just the never ending churn.

If anyone thinks this uncovers the dirty dark secrets of car dealers, it barely scratches the surface. This is a feel good car salesman series. Certainly it shows some of the basic stuff, but reality is worse.

All that being said, I will watch it, as I find it entertaining. I did a stint for a short period of time as a salesman for a high-end car dealer a few years back. My best friend still works there and does very well. Another one of my good friends is a sales manager there... It was not for me though. It literally made me nauseous to work there. The deals where I made the most money are the ones I felt the absolute worst about.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

A $24,000 durango, for $711.00 a month? Nice interest rate. I wonder how many thousand in rustproofing and scotchguarding that included.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I was reminded of an Undercover as a Car Salesman article, so I hunted down the link. I hope this is the right one...if so, interesting read.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I think it is interesting that he has no female sales persons. Women can be quite persuasive. 

It's a pretty low tactic to pull your parents or siblings in to sucker them into buying. The deal with the guy who was getting his elderly mother to co-sign made me mad...at the guy and the salesman. Jerks. Also the guy with the wife, three kids and a Jetta. I bet he brags every day about the deal he negotiated.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I am loving this series. Really enjoyable.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

etexlady said:


> I think it is interesting that he has no female sales persons. Women can be quite persuasive.


I worked with a few extremely gorgeous women, and none of them lasted very long. In fact the lady who was in the Golden Child was the Astin Martin rep where I worked, but again none of the women I knew doing it were cutthroat enough to be really succesful.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think their morning meetings are hilarious. Reminds me of those meetings I've heard about where people have to go door to door and sells books and stuff....totally cheesey


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Where have I seen this dealership and owner before? I know they were on some other show or documentary, but what was it?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I keep wondering why there aren't any women selling, then I realize it'd probably be hell for them.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I've bought probably 7 new cars and I can't ever remember seeing a female sales person....I don't think it has anything to do with this particular dealership. Sales (in general) is usually a male dominated profession and I would expect car sales to be even moreso.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

I haven't seen the series, but judging from the pictures on their web site, this dealership looks sleazy. I'd never buy a car from a guy who has a big silver "CHOP" necklace around his neck. They look like they cater to the NBA star wannabe customer.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cue-Ball said:


> I haven't seen the series, but judging from the pictures on their web site, this dealership looks sleazy. I'd never buy a car from a guy who has a big silver "CHOP" necklace around his neck. They look like they cater to the NBA star wannabe customer.


Yeah but different strokes for different folks I guess. I think they are fairly well known in Vegas, and they are the largest Dodge Dealer in the country. So if you were in Las Vegas and looking to buy a Dodge you might at least check with them.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Right here - one episode was enough- I would never buy a vehicle- let alone a used vehicle from this pompus ass. I sure hope this does not say anything about the folks who live in Vegas


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

marksman said:


> I worked with a few extremely gorgeous women, and none of them lasted very long. In fact the lady who was in the Golden Child was the Astin Martin rep where I worked, but again none of the women I knew doing it were cutthroat enough to be really succesful.


Hire an attractive and aggresive female sales person to sell high tech equipment, the more complecated the better, and she will beat any male counterpart hands-down.....


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nedthelab said:


> Right here - one episode was enough- I would never buy a vehicle- let alone a used vehicle from this pompus ass. I sure hope this does not say anything about the folks who live in Vegas


Have you been to Vegas? The town is built on an industry that sets things up in such a way to suck money from your wallet. 

Anyway, I saw an episode of this. It was somewhat entertaining, but it really didn't teach me anything about car salesmen and car dealers that I wasn't already familiar with.

FWIW, the person who sold me my current car was a woman.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

it says he sells alot of cars to people in vegas. cause he's got the blue genie and he chops em chops em.......


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I enjoy this show. In defense of the sales staff, even though car sales are a high stakes and sometimes pressured sales situation, if you are a savvy customer you can probably get a good deal at a dealership like Tobin Dodge.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Ntombi said:


> Where have I seen this dealership and owner before? I know they were on some other show or documentary, but what was it?


In a episode of "Faking It" on TLC, they had a preacher become a car salesman. The car lot they used was Towbin.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I really like the show. It's very amusing to watch. I give him and the guys who do work their credit. They work hard, and their sales rate is pretty impressive for their industry. Clearly, he knows what he's doing.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I enjoy the show.. I have mentioned my feelings about the car sales business here... and even the most above board and righteous car dealer is still a sleazeball on the general scale.. I think Chopper comes across as a pretty good guy in terms of how he treats customers and his employees.

It is hard to become massively succesful in the car business by ripping people off. The lifeblood of the entire business are long-term relationships and referrals. To be as big a dealer as he has there... they have to take care of the customer.

I think they do some interesting stuff... and the show is entertaining.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

this web site is pretty funny

http://www.choppercarsfraud.com/

I do enjoy the show but some of the deals that go out seem really high.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

marksman said:


> It is hard to become massively succesful in the car business by ripping people off. The lifeblood of the entire business are long-term relationships and referrals. To be as big a dealer as he has there... they have to take care of the customer.


The key to being massively successful in the car business is to rip people off but not let them know that or better yet, make them think they are getting a great deal while screwing them a la "...we are not making any profit on this deal.."


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

minorthr said:


> this web site is pretty funny
> 
> http://www.choppercarsfraud.com/
> 
> I do enjoy the show but some of the deals that go out seem really high.


I dont know. That guy who put the website together seems pretty crazy. "Tobin Dodge cost me between 50 and 100 Millionn dollars."????? And he is a minister of some sort???


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> I dont know. That guy who put the website together seems pretty crazy. "Tobin Dodge cost me between 50 and 100 Millionn dollars."????? And he is a minister of some sort???


Thats why its funny. The chopper devil is great


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My wife and I love this show!


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

This is a fun show, wouldn't miss it. The car sales business is what it is. Chopper has worked hard to become the big success that he is at such a young age. I am impressed.


----------



## Jupiterhead (Dec 14, 2002)

So is Chopper just the manager of that location? Sometime I though it indicated he was the owner, but it didn't seem likely that he owned it, probably just the general manager.

We like the show also, I had a short stint in car sales and it is not a fun business. However, if I had to do it again, this looks like a fun place to work!

"they have the dope whips"


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

He inherited the dealership from his parents according to this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josh_Towbin


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Cue-Ball said:


> I haven't seen the series, but judging from the pictures on their web site, this dealership looks sleazy. I'd never buy a car from a guy who has a big silver "CHOP" necklace around his neck. They look like they cater to the NBA star wannabe customer.


As a resident of Las Vegas, and having seen the Chopper show a few times, I wouldn't buy a car from this place either. Although you do have to question the wisdom of someone who would buy a Chrysler product in the first place.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Ntombi said:


> Where have I seen this dealership and owner before? I know they were on some other show or documentary, but what was it?


It was featured on "Take This Job", also known as the "Lost Pilot" episode.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

I think what is shown looks on the up & up. I would like to see the finance guy computer screen (or just do the math myslef) on some of those deals.

How come we don't see the post 'deal' add-ons most dealers try-rust proofing, alarm, doc fee, floor mats, etc?

What are these guys making? Say $200 a car - some of these guys are selling 5 cars a month and still showing up. Or do they make more (presumably based on ext warranties and such) per car?

---

This show is not bad, but it is not as well made or interesting as Airline was for example.

----

The above Wiki link no longer states how he got the dealership - anybody know the IP of the dealership? They showed him going to his Dad's new Hummer dealer in one episode - and his sisters Bentley dealership too.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

ADent said:


> The above Wiki link no longer states how he got the dealership - anybody know the IP of the dealership? They showed him going to his Dad's new Hummer dealer in one episode - and his sisters Bentley dealership too.


Yeah they own the Dodge dealer, Hummer, Bentley/Rolls/Vespa and an Infiniti dealer. Which is an odd combo of dealers. The father owns all the dealers, Chop/Josh runs the Dodge dealer, His sister runs the Bentley place, the father runs the Hummer dealer, no idea who runs the Inifinity dealer. The wiki article used to say something to the effect that although chop has been working at towbin since he was 14 and worked his way up his father does own the dealership. Also on dealerrate.com they have a rating of 1.7 out of 5


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

This show simultaneously makes me want to take a shower because it the dealership seems so sleazy and also apply for a job there.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Minorthr, where are the dealer ratings on dealerrate.com? I went there but only found car buying tips and offers to get price quotes. I'd like to see how my local dealers rate.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have had friends of mine who have gone there to look at trucks. What they do is take a base model of a car or a work truck, throw some shiney rims on that they bought, and an aftermarket sound system or DVD player. So they save money as opposed to buying the vehicle with the over-priced wheel or sound packages from the factory. But you are still essentially in a work truck or base model car, so no upgraded fabric, upgraded engine or safety features that you would find in a higher trim line. So that is how they sell vehicles for such low prices. Pretty smart really, but not for me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was in Vegas this weekend and actually watched one of his "infomercials".....it was actually entertaining for being hungover 

also if you do the math when they show the sales price and the monthly payment....you'll find out that they are really high interest rates!


----------



## Ferguson (Oct 17, 2005)

(Warning! Old Thread Bump!)

I just found this show and I love it. Even the theme song has grown on me. I'll catch myself singing it around the house - "we got the blue genie, you gotta come see me".

I'd never buy a car there though. 

Also people seem to be missing the fact that's it's a huge USED car lot. Chop claims he's the #1 single-point used car dealer in the country.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ferguson said:


> (Warning! Old Thread Bump!)
> 
> I just found this show and I love it. Even the theme song has grown on me. I'll catch myself singing it around the house - "we got the blue genie, you gotta come see me".
> 
> ...


If I was buying with cash and no financing, I might. Could be fun to ring the gong.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

For the longest I thought I was the only person who watched this show! I would mention it to people and they would look at me like I was crazy! I think this show is very entertaining!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I like the show. I find a lot of the older posts from people who have no idea how a sales process works. The stereotype of a car dealer is to be sleazy, and people sure do loooove their stereotypes. I will agree that it'd be nice if they gave their best offer right off the bat, but as with absolutely everything in life, you gotta put in some effort.
I think it would be fun to work there, at least for a while. It'd be high pressure, like every sales job, but still. Running on the asphalt in the desert also would get old real fast.
The first time I ever watched last year, I wondered if Chopper was Heavy D. But nope.
I agree that the theme song is catchy after a while, I like the Run DMC "sample" at the beginning. Most of his music is absolute cheese though.
It is unfortunate that they are associated with Chrysler, but they do have a huge used car lot as well.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I like the show though I doubt I would ever shop there due to the salesman, talk about pushy. If I was the female employee I would have considered quitting when they started trying to push her into buying a new car since they needed it for the contest.

Please tell me people really don't negotiate based off what the monthly payment will be.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I like the show. I find a lot of the older posts from people who have no idea how a sales process works. The stereotype of a car dealer is to be sleazy, and people sure do loooove their stereotypes. I will agree that it'd be nice if they gave their best offer right off the bat, but as with absolutely everything in life, you gotta put in some effort.
> I think it would be fun to work there, at least for a while. It'd be high pressure, like every sales job, but still. Running on the asphalt in the desert also would get old real fast.
> The first time I ever watched last year, I wondered if Chopper was Heavy D. But nope.
> I agree that the theme song is catchy after a while, I like the Run DMC "sample" at the beginning. Most of his music is absolute cheese though.
> It is unfortunate that they are associated with Chrysler, but they do have a huge used car lot as well.


You did nothing to disuade me from thinking car dealers are sleazy. I worked in one of the largest and most succesful car dealers in the country, one larger than Towbin and even more classier. Yet they were still reeking of sleaze. One of my best friends is a top salesperson there still..

All that being said I still love the show... I just don't accept your defense that car dealers in general are not sleazy at their foundation, because they are. The whole thing is a game intended to rip off the inexperienced consumer.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

marksman said:


> All that being said I still love the show... I just don't accept your defense that car dealers in general are not sleazy at their foundation, because they are. The whole thing is a game intended to rip off the inexperienced consumer.


I hate to agree, but I do. If you think Car Salesmen are sleezy you should see some of the Realtors I've worked with over the years. They make what car dealers do seem innocent by comparison. Unfortunately, commission sales attracts a lot of uneducated, unskilled at anything else, yet oddly ambitious, people.


----------

